# الليزر في الطب



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،



تطبيقات الليزر طبية Lazer Medical applications 

دخل الليزر في التطبيقات الطبية وهي كثيرة ولذلك تقسم هذه التطبيقات اما حسب نوع المعالجة كأن تكون تطبيقات الليزر في الجراحة أو في مجال طب الاسنان أو طب العيون وتقسم ايضا حسب نوع الليزر المستخدم في الطب مثل ليزر ثاني اكسيد الكربون او ليزر النيتروجين او ليزر الاكسيمر وتقسم في بعضالاحيان حسب طبيعة المعالجة مثل تطبيقات الجراحة او لحام الاوعية الدموية او التشخيص..والتقسيم الاخير اكثر استخداماً ولفهم تطبيقات الليزر في الطب يجب دراسة العلاقة بين اشعة الليزر المختلفة والخلايا الحية. وهذه العلاقة تعتمد على خصائص الليزر من ناحية طوله الموجي وشدته وشكله عند سقوطه على الجسم المراد علاجه. يمكن تغيير الطول الموجي من خلال تغيير نوع الليزر والتحكم بشدة الاشعة يتم من خلال التحكم في زمن تسليط الليزر وقوة الضخ المستخدمة أما شكل حزمة اشعة الليزر فيتحكم بها من خلال عدسات التركيز المستخدمة. فإذا اعتبرنا ان طاقة اشعة الليزر في حدود 1 وات فإنه يمكن بتغيير الطول الموجي التحكم في طبيعة العلاقة بين الليزر والخلايا الحية.

الليزر الذي يعمل في منطقة الاشعة فوق البنفسجية البعيدة يقتل الخلايا الحية مثل RNA و DNA. 

الليزر الذي يعمل في منطقة الاشعة فوق البنفسجية القريبة يحدث تفاعل كيميائي مع مكونات الخلايا. 

الليزر الذي يعمل في منطقة الاشعة المرئية يحدث تأثير حراري على الخلايا لامتصاصها طاقة الليزر. 

العلاج بالليزر له خصائص عديدة منها قلة الفقد في الدم نتيجة للقطع كما انه نبضات الليزر تكون قصيرة زمنيا مما يجعل المريض لا يشعر بألم كما ان استخدام الليزر يعطي للطبيب رؤية واضحة للمنطقة التي يعالجها لقلة الادوات الميكانيكية التي يستخدمها الطبيب كما ان العلاج لا يحتاج إلى احداث جرح يذكر في جسم المريض وبالتالي يمكن للمريض مغادرة المستشفى فور رزوال تأثير التخدير كما ان الليزر يمكن ان يتم التحكم به بواسطة الكمبيوتر مما يعني دقة فائقة في العملية.

من المجالات الطبية التي يدخل فيها الليزر للعلاج هي:

Eye Treatment. General Surgery. Ear, Nose and Throat. Dentistry. Dermatology. Gastroenterology and colo-rectal. Plastic surgery. Gynecology. Urology. Oncology. Orthopedics. Neurosurgery. Veterinary. Cardiovascular.

لمزيد من الاطلاع هذه بعض المواقع التي تتحدث عن الاستخدامات الطبية لليزر

http://www.lasersurgery.com/*******index.html 

http://www.bli.uci.edu/clinic/snoring.html 

http://www.asds-net.org/laser.html 

http://www.bli.uci.edu/clinic/tattoos.html 

http://www.escmed.com 

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/ANSWERS/ANS00682 
http://www.2020laser.com/ 

http://www.youngeye.com/yeirefr.html 

http://www.laser-vision.com/excimer.html 

http://www.rli.com/rk.html 


-------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## الفارس 87 (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد فطافطة (24 مارس 2011)

يعطيبك الف عافية على مجهودك يا غالي


----------

